# Head liner



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone have a quick EASY way to reattach the head liner in my 1995 car!
Its still hanging there all lose and ugly, anyone?


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

It takes a little bit of time to do the job right, but if you want a quick and fairly easy solution, you can use a can of spray adhesive to glue it back down. 

You can use a firm piece of cardboard or a wide drywall scraper and get it relatively smooth and it will certainly look better than it does now. 

Doing it this way might not look the best, but you can probably do it in less than an hour and will only use a can or two of spray adhesive. This can be done without removing the headboard, but be very careful that you do not get any glue on the interior of the vehicle.

To do it right will take a little more time. 

1. Remove any light fixtures and molding with a screwdriver. 
2. Remove the headboard. 
3. Remove the old fabric. 
4. Use a scraper to remove the old glue off of the headboard. Try to get it as flat as possible.
5. Get a new piece of fabric to cover the headboard with. Measure it or bring it with you to the fabric store and get a fabric that is of similar thickness to the original.
6. Spray the headboard with spray adhesive and put the fabric down all at once. You will probably need someone to help you do this.
7. Put headboard back in car.
8. Replace fixtures and trim.

Most automotive stores have a headliner repair kit too, but a lot of times it is cheaper to buy the fabric and glue separately.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Charles, I thought about the spray glue but thought that 10+ years of dust might keep it from sticking!
I think I will try it on a small area and see how it goes, Thanks


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. Depending on how much of the headliner is detached, you might be able to use a brush to help break up some of the dust and grime before adding the glue.

It was funny that you asked your question about headliners yesterday, because that morning me and a friend had been talking about doing it on his car.


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I have the kind of spray glue (on hand) that is used to install duct liner (insulation) in the HVAC trades. I would need to clip a small hole to spray through. Then maybe a wall paper brush to 'smooth' things out. Sounds like a plan........


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

You've got the right idea, but i would pull enough off or all of it and start fresh. Look on ebay for replacement fabric if you need it - someone should have the exact match. I did mine custom. You need good adhesive for this, not just any spray adhesive like Super 77 or 76.


----------

